# From Infantry Marine to Ranger



## SR-25 (Nov 11, 2007)

My squad leader is about to EAS from the USMC and is transfering over to the Army to become part of the 75th. I have a few questions. When doing this, do you keep your rank held from the Marine Corps? Do you get any bonuses? And, I understand you have to go through RIP and Ranger school, but you dont have to worry about basic or AIT if you have an Infantry background do you?


----------



## Centermass (Nov 12, 2007)

SR-25 said:


> My squad leader is about to EAS from the USMC and is transfering over to the Army to become part of the 75th. I have a few questions. When doing this, do you keep your rank held from the Marine Corps? Do you get any bonuses? And, I understand you have to go through RIP and Ranger school, but you dont have to worry about basic or AIT if you have an Infantry background do you?



2 key words here-"It depends"

Your squad leader will actually be the best source of reference for you during this process, unless there is a bonafide and current 79R in the house here. 

The variables would be:

How long a break in between services elapses

What DA is willing to put in ink on the contract such as bonuses, required training (OSUT or OSUT delete-straight to BAC and then RIP)

What the entry paygrade would be on day one of BASD for the Army (as stated in the contract) 

And finally, the bottom line up front, *unless he has a signed contract *, that guarantees him an 11X/opt40 slot, *it ain't happening.*

Again, make sure it's in writing.


----------



## hidesite (Nov 12, 2007)

SR-25 said:


> My squad leader is about to EAS from the USMC and is transfering over to the Army to become part of the 75th. I have a few questions. When doing this, do you keep your rank held from the Marine Corps? Do you get any bonuses? And, I understand you have to go through RIP and Ranger school, but you dont have to worry about basic or AIT if you have an Infantry background do you?



I'm 99% sure that if he is leaving the Corps and going right into the Army than he will not have to go to Infantry OSUT (BCT and AIT for Infantryman in the Army)

He would be eligible for any prior service bonuses that are currently being offered for such a billet. (11X/opt40 ) Not sure what they are, they change every day but they ALWASY need Infantryman in the Army but not necessarily the 75th RR...

Rank, that will depend on what rank he is (I assume he's a Staff...) and the availability of an E-6/E-7 Paragraph and line slot in the 75th Ranger Regiment. Like the bonus, timing will be a key factor... At that rank he would not go to RIP, he would go to ROP...

Out of curiosity, what made him decide to make the change? I'm sure it wasn't a decision that he made on a whim... 

Did he consider trying out for MARSOC?


----------



## SR-25 (Nov 12, 2007)

hidesite said:


> Out of curiosity, what made him decide to make the change? I'm sure it wasn't a decision that he made on a whim...
> 
> Did he consider trying out for MARSOC?



Unorganization. Just got tired of it I guess, and he thinks MARSOC will be no different since its so new and already has a bad rep because of the shooting that took place a few months ago.


----------



## SR-25 (Nov 12, 2007)

Invisible J said:


> Obviously I can't speak for SR-25's buddy, but alot of us left the Corps for other branches for alot of the same reasons:
> 
> 1. Escape alot of the Mickey Mouse bullshit peculiar (at least we thought) to the Corps - mostly, "being hard for the sake of being hard" - i.e.; sleeping on the ground and eating MRE's when billeting and a mess hall are available. Why? because we're Marines, rooms and hot meals are for pussies! :doh:
> 
> ...




Nope it sure hasnt changed. Same crap applies.


----------



## hidesite (Nov 12, 2007)

That kind of falls under a similar subject of conversation...

A lot of times you will hear "regular" soldiers in the Army say that certain "irregular" soldiers or units in the Army are unprofessionals of a sort because they do such little things that are in contrary to what they have been convinced are the signs of a true professional Soldier. Things of mention by said "regular" that the "irregular" don't subscribe to that they would mention are hair (facial/head) grooming standards; Uniforms not exactly being worn perfectly and in their entity without a mix of civilian accouterments; unshined boots (example dated a little) or unauthorized civi-footwear; and etc...

I've tried to explain to them (to little avail) that the absolute most professional soldiers (true warrior types) in the Army will appear unprofessional to the rest for they do not understand what it is to be a true "professional" like them and all the afore mentioned things they think are the sings of such discipline like uniforms and what-not are actually things that are A) Used to create the ability to find that one sole that can take it to the next level with them and 2) Something that has been taken to extreme in the absence of what truly makes a professional Soldier, their ability to fight in time of war... Perfect uniforms are the sign of a non combatant personal or peacetime army and such things are dropped along the weigh-side once a war has begun.

Guys, I guess what I'm saying is, it happens in the Army to, the Marine Corps doesn't have a monopoly on such shenanigans...


----------



## hidesite (Nov 12, 2007)

Invisible J said:


> Thus the caveat in my initial post - "at least we thought". Each branch has their own brand of bullshit - it's up to you (or your SL, SR-25) to find the one you're willing to tolerate.



Right on... That was more directed to those that haven't had the experience of having made the change that you have. I didn't mean to direct it towards you or preach to the choir...  :doh:

I will now turn back in the direction of the congregation... ;)


----------



## demo18c (Nov 13, 2007)

If he is an NCO I cant really see him going staight to Regiment. All NCO(infantry) must be Ranger qualified before going to ROP. Im 99% sure Im right but I could be mistaken.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 13, 2007)

demo18c said:


> If he is an NCO I cant really see him going staight to Regiment. All NCO(infantry) must be Ranger qualified before going to ROP. Im 99% sure Im right but I could be mistaken.



You're correct, for both officers and NCO's. I forgot about his paygrade, which could play out a couple of different ways. 

If he keeps his rank, he would have to complete a PRC prior to attending suck school and then complete ROP.  

If he loses some stripes during the switch down to an E-4 type, more than likely he would do the typical BAC/RIP route, which, if it's a given that's what he really wants, he's got a better shot making it happen as an NCO billet would be few and far between. Rank would come pretty fast once assigned within the Regiment if he's cut from the right cloth.


----------

